# late evening fatty w/qview



## pid (Oct 21, 2009)

so i just had to do another fatty after i had my first one, the time came this evening. pretty simple one sauted onion, bell pepper, jalepeno with shredded colby monteray jack cheese all rolled in maple sausage and wrapped in bacon. this time i used plastic wrap to help shape into log form and it helped a lot, doesn't look like a toothpick porcipine!

veggies 


the filling


packaged in bacon and some plastic wrap


the grill coming to temp


fatty on at 7:30


i'll post the finished product in when its done


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking good Pid.  Nice job...


----------



## ripstik (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 21, 2009)

YUM!!


----------



## pid (Oct 21, 2009)

it turned out delicous, got the seal of approval by everyone. next time i'm going to get a little more fancy with the insides, maybe a pizza fatty.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 21, 2009)

Great looking post - nice job on the Fattie


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 21, 2009)

fattie looks delicious...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What all was in this one?


----------



## cman95 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great, can I have some??


----------



## treegje (Oct 21, 2009)

That plate looks awesome


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice!  That looks delicious.  They are addicting aren't they?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 21, 2009)

Now thats a great fattie there pid. You can put anything you can dream up insude a fattie. Believe me we ahve seen some quite differant fattie ideas here. So go for it and the world is in your hands.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 21, 2009)

still haven't tried these yet........


----------



## chainsaw (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks delicious-I am still experimenting-did one this weekend-(which was good)-having a hard time getting the ratio of stuffing to the meat right. Blow-outs or not enough filling. Long time griller, new smokie!
Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## raceyb (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful smoke ring!!


----------



## pid (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks everyone! it was yummy!

beer-b-q it was just half an onion, a bell pepper, and a jalapeno, and a lot colby montery jack shredded cheese which i always have on hand. sausage was maple jimmy deans

mballi, thanks, i'm thinken mushrooms or black olives for this particular variant next time.

chefrob, you should do one, they're great. and seeing some of the posts of what you made i've no doubt you'll make something incredible with it.

chainsaw, i found wrapping it tightly in the plastic wrap for a while made worlds of difference in keeping everything together. gaps in the bacon seemed to sinch up. i thought i'd overstuffed this one but after i wrapped it tight it all came together.

raceyb, thanks! i was hoping for a bit thicker ring but it did have a great smoke taste and glad to hear the ring was good.


----------

